# Baby Born in States



## roma_dave (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi 
Me and my partner wishes to have our baby born in the states so that he gets US citizenship, we do not intend to seek any medical benefits and would like to pay for all the costs towards the birth of our baby. Also we do not have any intentions of living in the states. Will this birth have any implications in our future travels to the US.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You raise a red flag for your immigrant intent on your future travels. However, since the child cannot sponsor you until they turn 21, it's a pretty small one. There will be no other consequences to your future travel to the US unless you overstay your (presumably) tourist visa.

Hope you have plenty of $$$ -- US hospitals are not cheap.

You might also find it difficult to time your travel in such a way that the airlines allow you to fly but you do not overstay your visa -- unless you're coming from Canada or Mexico that is. Also, are you sure your home country permits dual citizenship?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

It will make your child a US citizen and once the child is 21, s/he will be able to sponsor you for permanent residency in the US (assuming the laws don't change in the next 20-odd years or so). 

I don't see any real problems with travelling as long as you don't break any laws (don't use Medicare, as you have said yourself, etc). Having a baby born in the US isn't illegal, especially if you two are here legally. 

Just expect, as usual, to show ties to your home country if asked whenever you visit the US.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

FatBrit beat me to it. 

What he said LOL


----------



## roma_dave (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Fatbrit and Tiffani both for your quick response. 
Me and my wife personally do not have and any intentions to immigrate to states now or in twenty years time. 
No, my home country does not permit dual nationality. 
Do you think its good idea to use Birth center as they are50% cheaper to hospitals. We had our first baby and everything was normal so there are less chances of any complications to come up.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

roma_dave said:


> Thanks Fatbrit and Tiffani both for your quick response.
> Me and my wife personally do not have and any intentions to immigrate to states now or in twenty years time.
> No, my home country does not permit dual nationality.
> Do you think its good idea to use Birth center as they are50% cheaper to hospitals. We had our first baby and everything was normal so there are less chances of any complications to come up.


If your home country does not permit dual nationality, you have a bigger problem on your hands.

I've no idea which hospital to use, I'm afraid. Be aware that any complications could end up with bills jumping through the roof.


----------



## roma_dave (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Fatbrit, can you please elaborate on the problem I would face if my home country does not permit dual nationality. BTW we have insured ourselves for the complications bit.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

on what visa are you in the US at the moment? Or which one will you be when your wife gives birth? Why not just have the baby at home?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

roma_dave said:


> Thanks Fatbrit, can you please elaborate on the problem I would face if my home country does not permit dual nationality. BTW we have insured ourselves for the complications bit.


The kid is a USC if born here and you cannot change that. The kid themselves could renounce US citizenship at the age of 18, but you cannot do it on their behalf. As a USC, the kid should present themselves to US authorities as a USC at all times, including entering and leaving the US on a US passport.

I have no idea what complications this might present with your home country.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The dual citizenship issue won't affect you, but will affect your child. At 18 or 21, depending on the laws in your home country, the child may be forced to choose a nationality and abandon one of the citizenships. If your child chooses US citizenship and gives up that in your home country, the child will probably have to leave. It all depends on the citizenship laws in your home country.

In addition to the high hospital costs, which will be astronomical if anything goes wrong, you will have to be able to support your wife in the US until the baby is born. Airlines won't let a pregnant woman fly after seven months, so unless you are Canadian or Mexican, you will have to arrive at least two months before the due date.

Also, if you have been researching hospital costs, remember that these may not be all-inclusive. The obstetrician and anaesthesiologist will bill you separately, and you will be charged individually for every aspirin or anything else that your wife uses. You will also have to pay for any prenatal care from the time you arrive to the delivery. 

You also will need enough money to stay in the US until the baby is old enough to transport back home.

I imagine upfront payments or deposits will be required for a lot of this, as you could easily skip the bills by leaving the country.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple caveats to add to what has already been said...

You should check yourself to find out what your country's policy is on dual nationality and also on the nationality of a child born overseas where the parents are of the local nationality. It's not always the case that the child can choose between the two nationalities at age 18 (though that is a common way to handle the situation). 

I know of a couple from Argentina (I think it was) who had their baby in France. The laws in France have changed, so that a child born in France with no French parent will no longer receive French nationality. Argentina will not grant nationality without a period of residence in Argentina. So this little boy effectively has no nationality, and has to travel on special travel documents issued to his parents by the Argentinian embassy - even to go back to Argentina to see the family.

The other caveat is that your US citizen child cannot sponsor you for visas or green cards unless he or she is resident in the US when you apply for your visas. The little darling will also be subject to US income taxes for the rest of his or her life no matter where he or she lives. Renouncing US citizenship "for tax reasons" can bring on additional problems.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And should the US reinstate the military draft, your child will be subject to that too. And next time around the draft will doubtless include women.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The "no nationality" thing can happen in odd ways. Japan only gives nationality to babies whose father is a Japanese citizen. Germany used to have the same laws, but the Green Party got that changed. Anyway, if you have two American men who marry in Japan, and have children there, the children are American citizens, not Japanese. If these children are raised in Japan, and should marry and have a child in Japan, the child has no citizenship. It's not Japanese, and its American citizen parents would not have the right to pass on their citizenship. Of course, usually parents apply for citizenship for their children, but if they don't, they can end up with stateless children.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> And should the US reinstate the military draft, your child will be subject to that too. And next time around the draft will doubtless include women.


Draft or no draft males have to register at 18 for select services.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> The "no nationality" thing can happen in odd ways. Japan only gives nationality to babies whose father is a Japanese citizen. Germany used to have the same laws, but the Green Party got that changed. Anyway, if you have two American men who marry in Japan, and have children there, the children are American citizens, not Japanese. If these children are raised in Japan, and should marry and have a child in Japan, the child has no citizenship. It's not Japanese, and its American citizen parents would not have the right to pass on their citizenship. Of course, usually parents apply for citizenship for their children, but if they don't, they can end up with stateless children.



Is same sex marriage and adoption by such couples legal in Japan?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

My guess would be no. I'm assuming one of the American children raised in Japan is male and one is female, they marry and have a child.


----------

